# Need payment verification. How?



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

So I need a business ledger verification of payments that have been sent to me by AF. I emailed asking how i should go about getting one, and they replied that I should reference and use the info in the earnings portion of the app.

How has anyone received payment verification? I cannot use a bank statement for this, I need a business ledger.

So unrelated, but has anyone else noticed this? Prime Now WH block, across the street from WH at beginning of shift getting gas. Felt lazy, so I hit the ? button and tapped "my gps isn't working, but I am at the location". Note I wasn't late, still had 10 to check in. The app told me something along the lines of "get a wharehouse worker to help you check in." Is this the typical response for WH blocks? I have never used option before when not en route to a drop off location.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well yoh used to be able to check in with my GPS isn't working but they changed it
To get a worker to help you


----------

